# Ich verstehe den Code nicht?



## franks (12. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab vollgenden Code:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
if (document.getElementById){
document.write('<style type="text/css">\n')
document.write('.submenu{display: none;}\n')
document.write('</style>\n')
}

function SwitchMenu(obj){
	if(document.getElementById){
	var el = document.getElementById(obj);
	var ar = document.getElementById("masterdiv").getElementsByTagName("span");
		if(el.style.display != "block"){
			for (var i=0; i<ar.length; i++){
				if (ar[i].className=="submenu")
				ar[i].style.display = "none";
			}
			el.style.display = "block";
		}else{
			el.style.display = "none";
		}
	}
}

</script>
```

Dieser benutze ich um eine Menüleiste mit Untermenüs sichbar und unsichbar zu machen.
Nun möchte ich aber das sub1 bim laden der seite schon sichbar ist. was muss ich da machen?


----------



## Heiko (13. Sep 2004)

Wo ist da ein sub1?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

```
<script type="text/javascript">
if (document.getElementById){
document.write('<style type="text/css">\n')
document.write('.submenu{display: none;}\n')
document.write('</style>\n')
//
// lass diese 3 Zeilen weg, dann wird alles sichtbar
// diese Zeilen bewirken, dass jedes Element mit class="submenu"
// unsichtbar sind
//
}
```


----------



## specktakeles (13. Sep 2004)

ich versteh nicht wieso als ergebnis LowByte(55) >= LowByte(97) raus kommen soll. 
was hat vorrang und wie kann man das & zeichen verstehen?



```
003 public class bitweise
004 {
005   public static void main(String[] args)
006   {
007     int i = 55;
008     int j = 97;
009     if ((i & 15) < (j & 15)) { 
010       System.out.println("LowByte(55) < LowByte(97)");
011     } else {
012       System.out.println("LowByte(55) >= LowByte(97)");
013     }
014   }
015 }
```


----------



## Heiko (13. Sep 2004)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso du das im JavaScript Bereich postest, noch dazu in einem anderen Beitrag.


----------



## specktakeles (13. Sep 2004)

da hast du wohl recht, sorry,.


----------



## Heiko (13. Sep 2004)

specktakeles hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da hast du wohl recht, sorry,.



Du hast dich vermutlich von dem Betreff leiten lassen?

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, versuche es doch im Anfänger oder Allgemeinen Forum, da wird dir bestimmt geholfen.


----------

